# Is Adult food okay for a 10 month old mpoo?



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Should be fine. If you were talking about a mid- to low-quality food I'd be typing a very long and different post.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

tortoise said:


> Should be fine. If you were talking about a mid- to low-quality food I'd be typing a very long and different post.


I agree with Tortoise. 
I do not generally give my standard poodle puppies anything but adult food after 2 - 3 months of age.


----------

